# Tablesaw Outfeed Table/Cabinet Designs?



## bgood2go (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey all - I'm new here so just reaching out to folks on this. I assume that design and plan sharing is part of the plan on this site (hopefully).

Just wanted to see if anyone had a nice outfeed table/cabinet plan they could share?

I really like this one http://store.finewoodworking.com/tablesaw-outfeed-cabinet-project-plan-john-white-011249.html but even if I get a membership at finewoodworking.com I still have to pay the $20 for the plan. Not sure what the membership gets ya if not access to plans??...but I won't go there =)

Thanks much for any assistance.

Brian


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

With an online FWW membership you can download the whole article on that table, which includes fairly detailed drawings and step-by-step procedures. The only thing you don't get is the full-sized drawings that you get if you buy the plans.

For what it's worth, I highly recommend the membership. It opens up a wealth of information to you.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to LJs , a world of advise, opinions, and experiences, all shared without judgement.

Brian,
You can type a "keyword" such as 'Tablesaw Outfeed' into the Search window at the top right side of this page (Search LumberJocks.com) and you can see several outfeed tables.

Your TS may not be the same Brand or size but you can get an idea and adjust to fit yours.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I echo Charlies comments. A subscription to Fine Woodworking is a good idea. Even if some of the articles, etc. are beyond your skill level you can still learn a lot.


----------



## bgood2go (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, thanks Len, I should have tried to search it first- will try. I just never have much confidence / luck with most web site's internal search engine functionality.

Thanks also Betsy and Charlie. I will call FWW back and speak to them again but I was told by one of their customer support people that even if I got a membership I would not be able to download those plans without paying the $20 so ?? Of course could always be a case of a confused / misinformed employee.

Thanks all again for the guidance.

Brian


----------



## bgood2go (Mar 25, 2012)

Just an FYI everyone - I just spent 25 minutes on the phone with customer service for FWW and you DO have to pay separate for all plans, downloaded or otherwise no matter what type / level of membership you have. Lots of videos and articles but NO plans. They offer up a free plan download here and there, once in a while, but that is at their discretion.


----------

